# Orlando



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

ORLANDO,Lithgows build 1960 for Bowring S.S.co ltd London ,14154 g.t.B&W
diesel Kincaid,9500 b.h.p. 14,5 knots.(old pic collect)


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

tanker said:


> ORLANDO,Lithgows build 1960 for Bowring S.S.co ltd London ,14154 g.t.B&W
> diesel Kincaid,9500 b.h.p. 14,5 knots.(old pic collect)


Good picture, how representative of so many tankers of that time. My first ship was a Bowring one, good company from what I saw of them, but I only did one short trip and then back to college for more study!!


----------

